# Exhaust Recommendations



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm about ready to put my engine in the shop to be rebuilt and I'll be upgrading the exhaust while it's there. The car is a 67 GTO convertible and the engine is the 400 but will have a lot higher flow with the stroker kit and higher flow heads I'm putting on.

I'm looking at a kit from ram air restoration that includes increased flow ram air reproduction manifolds and a 2.5 x-pipe style system. Any experience with this set up? Any other options I should be looking at?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ram Air Restoration makes very high quality parts. I wouldn't hesitate to use their products.

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

X2 what Bear suggested. I would go with the 2.5 outlets and min 2.5 mandrel pipe. Some performance guys would suggest 3" down pipes then to a crossover and 2.5 the rest of way. Problem with 3 " is things can start getting a little tight for clearance...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

If I decided to go with a set of Dougs headers would I have any fitment issues or have to change starters?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't get me going on that topic  I have never used Dougs headers, but they seem to be the best option for the Pontiac A-body. You will likely have to do a little tweaking, which is common for headers. More so if you have a clutch. Your starter will be tight, but will still fit. However, you will need to drop the header if ever replacing the starter. Also, the standard size oil filter may not fit. I used to run the later model small filter (forget the number) when I had headers in my 66.

If this mainly a street car, I would highly suggest the RA manifolds. Good flow, less noise, no leaks, and allows the owner to maintain their sanity.


----------

